# Newbie question



## aussierob (15 September 2008)

Hi all,

I havent started live trading yet, but I was wondering:

What the effect of trading on a given currency pair has on the value of that currency.

For example, would buying 10 standard contracts cause the currency to rise in value due to your purchase?  How how sensitive is the market to BUYS and SELLS?

Rob


----------



## BentRod (15 September 2008)

Rob,
      No chance of moving the Forex market mate.

It's too big.


----------



## aussierob (15 September 2008)

Cheers for the speedy response


----------



## tayser (15 September 2008)

You could move the price one or two pips on a small ECN if you max our their liquidity...







you'd temporarily be moving the market _inside the broker_ if you went to place an order for 5000 (lots are to the nearest thousand on MBT) - but would it be reflected with other brokers?  most likely no, you'd need to be trading in the billions...


----------

